# Verizon Dsl Installation



## hakunamatita (Oct 14, 2005)

I am looking for help getting verizon DSL to work with my Macs.

I have a Westell 327W from Verizon that has a DSL signal, etc. I can communicate via Ethernet from my computer(s) to the modem.   I can also access Internet sites using IP addresses, but here's the problem:  URL addresses or clicking on links will not work at all anywhere.

Verizon technical support has not resolved the issue after MANY hours wasted.

I have a G3 ibook (OS10.2.8) and a G5 iMac (OS 10.4)  and the problem is exactly the same on both.


----------



## barhar (Oct 14, 2005)

'... I can also access Internet sites using IP addresses, but here's the problem: URL addresses or clicking on links will not work at all anywhere. ...', appears as if you did not include the DNS Servers and / or Search Domains in the 'System Preferences' 'Network's 'TCP/IP' tab's (with 'Configure IPv4' popup menu set to 'Using DHCP') 'DNS Servers:' and / or 'Search Domains:' text edit fields. 

'Verizon technical support has not resolved the issue after many hours wasted.' - this is very surprising, since they are very nice and quite helpful in the Philadelphia, Pennsylvania area.


----------



## hakunamatita (Oct 15, 2005)

On Oct 11, 5:07pm John wrote:

I am working once again.  Here is the same info from the new post for this issue:

 The problem is solved!

 A great level 3 agent at Verizon (Macintosh support) resolved the issue.  For some unknown reason (can anyone of you answer this?), the DNS servers assigned by the modem were not responding to the modem (though for one day they did respond, temporarily).  Verizon sent me a 2nd modem, which used the same DNS servers, and they did not respond to the 2nd modem either.

 What the agent did was, in effect, to go to www.dnsstuff.com .  On the right-hand side is a place to do a DNS lookup.  Enter verizon.net [or whatever service you are using] and it will result with DNS servers you can use.

 Go into Network Preferences, TCP/IP and in the DNS servers space, enter a DNS server IP address, hit return and enter a secondary address.
 For NJ the addresses could be 151.204.0.84 and 151.197.0.39

 Hope this info helps the next poor soul to not waste precious time on the phone with Verizon.  I for one am grateful to God (sincerely) that I was finally connected to someone with the know-how.

 --John


----------

